
Seth Godin: The Truth About Shipping - _pius
http://the99percent.com/tips/6249/seth-godin-the-truth-about-shipping
======
devmonk
"Keep your team small. Smaller than that. No team at all if you can help it."

I've heard this suggestion from a burn-rate-limiting standpoint, but not from
a productivity standpoint. If single-person teams were more effective (which I
don't believe they are), why aren't they used by companies like Google that
take pride in smaller teams?

